# Matthews Switchback center shot



## kcarcherguy (Feb 18, 2005)

Can someone give me the center shot measurement (riser to center of rest) on a Matthews Switchback? Trying to get a friend's bow in tune, and it isn't wanting to cooperate. Doing some preliminary walkback tuning, it is apparent that the rest needs to move a little more, but it is as far left as it goes. Just want to check the setup against others' setups. 
Thanks!


----------



## shootsme1 (Feb 14, 2005)

13/16 dude all mathews


----------



## jpm_mq2 (May 22, 2004)

shootsme1 said:


> 13/16 dude all mathews


Not all,this is just a starting point.I found with a drop away rest,that 11/16th or a little closer to 3/4 worked best for mine.


----------



## jerrytee (Feb 5, 2005)

Set it at 13/16 and do a walk back.


----------



## bowhunter3762 (Mar 11, 2006)

jpm_mq2 said:


> Not all,this is just a starting point.I found with a drop away rest,that 11/16th or a little closer to 3/4 worked best for mine.


You are correct I have an 05 SB and as per Mathews 11/16th seems to work better for drop aways and for fixed rest's its 13/16ths as a starting point


----------



## kcarcherguy (Feb 18, 2005)

Thanks everybody. We'll start there and see how we do!


----------



## deere318 (Aug 11, 2005)

I have a 07 drenalin and the manual said 13/16 to start.well thats off!! so it had the shop put a eze eye laser on it and it came out to be 5/8in.shots like a bullet now.if you eye ball it just line up the top cam with the string and the bottom also then look down the center of the arrow it should be right in line.at 13/16 mine was to far to the left.now at 5/8 when I line the cams with the string its right down the middle of the arrow.


----------



## CJT (Jun 8, 2007)

3/4 to11/16 on mine depending on wich rest . If your needing to move it further out to the left you might need to check idler lean at full draw . Start at 3/4 and go from there .


----------



## MHansel (Jan 8, 2005)

Drop away 11/16" starting point
Fixed rest is 13/16" starting point

Just make sure you have your idle lean set also:wink:


----------

